# Shimano Popperruten



## Big Fins (19. März 2007)

*neue Shimano Popperruten*

--------


----------



## Ansgar (19. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Also wer Popperruten sucht, schaut euch mal die Shimano's an, besonders die _Lesath_, einfach geil.




Hehehe,

ich wuerde sagen, wer Popperruten sucht schaut Euch mal die Smith oder Carpenters an, DIE sind echt geil! :q :q 

In Deutschland wuerde ich mir keine Popperruten kaufen - der deutsche Markt ist echt arm dran was Qualitaet angeht ... 

Da lobt man sich doch Amiland und Japan

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## angelschnur (20. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

Hallo,
Ich Fliege nächsten Monat nach Florida und würde mir gerne eine Rute zum Poppern dort kaufen. Hat vielleicht jemand ne gute Adresse für nen shop dort unten???Vielleicht auch noch ne Rutenempfehlung???
Der shop muss nicht unbedingt in Florida liegen!!!

Im vorraus schon mal besten Dank#6 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## ullsok (20. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

Ich habe das ältere Modell der Aspire 285XXH und bin sehr zufrieden.

Ist zwar durch die Länge von 2,85m etwas schwerer als manche kürzere Poppingrute, hat aber eine wirklich gute Aktion - oder?


----------



## BIG WHITE (20. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

@pla Sawai - habe mir die Ruten im Internet angeschaut, na ja viel konnte man nicht erkennen, daher bin ich immernoch etwas skeptisch, vorallem die eine ist mir zu leicht, die andere zu schwer. 
Ich weiß man kann damit nicht unbedingt auf die Aktion
schließen, schaut Dir mal aber die Scorpion Ocea GT von
Shimano, geile Rute super verarbeitet,  mit 550g etwas schwer
aber man sieht weshalb!! Ist bei Ginrin für 360 Euro+ (+ TAX/Versand)  zu haben!!
Frage : weshalb gibt es diese Poppingruten nicht in dieser Version in meinem original jap. Shimano Katalog 2007??

Ich denke aufgrund des Konkurenzdrucks würde man sie
nur schlecht in Japan verkaufen können.


Eine Saltiga GT kostet 48.000 Yen,  eine Zenith GT um die
50.000 daher würde ich mir bei dem derzeiztigen günstigen Kurs eine aus Japan holen,  klar eine Fisherman oder eine
von Carpenter ist noch ein Tick besser aber auch wesentlich teurer.

Ich werde gucken ob ich die beiden auch irgendwo in die Hände bekomme, also nichts für Ungut, notfalls werde ich
Asche auf meinen Haupt streuen und "mea culpa" schreien!!

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## angelschnur (20. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

@ Angelschnur, bohr die Hacken ( besser statt Kacken  )in den Teer und düss hoch nach Kaltenkirchen, kann die dortigen Popperruten sehr empfehlen.[/quote]


Habe so eben mit Mooor...z gesprochen werde mich morgen auf die h(k)acken:q  machen und sie mir mal anschauen!


Gruß

 Sascha


----------



## angelschnur (20. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*



ullsok schrieb:


> Ich habe das ältere Modell der Aspire 285XXH und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Ist zwar durch die Länge von 2,85m etwas schwerer als manche kürzere Poppingrute, hat aber eine wirklich gute Aktion - oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## ullsok (20. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*



angelschnur schrieb:


> Das sieht auf jedenfall nett aus !!!
> Was für ne Rolle hast du den da drauf ?



Eine Daiwa 6000 HiA - quasi der Vorgänger der Saltiga. Ist schon etwas älter aber ich bin auch schon etwas länger am Poppen :q


----------



## angelschnur (21. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

Hallo plaa Sawei und ullsok,
bin zurück aus Kaltenkirchen und habe mir den Stecken gleich untern Nagel gerissen !!!
Habe die Lesath auch in die Hand genommen vom Gewicht und Aktoin her noch etwas schöner aber denke mal zum Poppern ein wenig zu lasch. Letztendlich bin ich dann auf der Aspire hängen 
geblieben, weil ich denke das man für denn Preis auch nichts verkehrt machen kann. Vielen Dank für den Rutentip#6 !!!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

Ist das Aspire Modell schon wieder von der Shimano Webseite verschwunden?


----------



## angelschnur (21. März 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ist das Aspire Modell schon wieder von der Shimano Webseite verschwunden?


 
Glaube die war noch garnicht auf der Seite von Shimano!!!
Gibt aber einen shop der sie anbietet auf dem man sie betrachten kann.  
www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=7892

Gruss

      Sascha


----------



## utzel (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

Warum fehlt denn jetzt der Text im ersten Beitrag ???


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*

Werft mal einen Blick auf die Website von Olli Schwenke - 
WWW.biggameshop.de
Er hat jetzt ein brandneues Modell von Alutecnos am Start,Besucher der Meeresanglermesse in Magdeburg durften sich an seinem Drillsimulator schon mal mit virtuellen GT´s warm machen und die unglaubliche Power dieser tollen Rute erleben.Preislich soll sie auf jeden Fall deutlich unter den japanischen Spezialprügeln liegen.

                     Tight Lines         Jan|wavey:


----------



## utzel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Popperruten*



utzel schrieb:


> Warum fehlt denn jetzt der Text im ersten Beitrag ???


 
Würde mich schon mal interessieren... #c


----------

